# Kovu fighting lymphoma...



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to read that you are facing this with your beautiful boy. Have a read through Andy's story http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html He sadly lost his fight last week but for over a year lived with lymphoma and was a true inspiration. Your boy is in our thoughts and prayers. He's beautiful by the way!


----------



## Madisonmeadows (Jan 20, 2013)

What a pretty boy! Love his color. 

I can so understand what you are going through as my Amber was 9years, 3months when diagnosed with acute leukemia. I took her to the best vet hospital in town which is aligned with UC Davis. We did chemo - this cancer is rare and they switched chemo every other week. We had to get her RBC up so she had 2 blood transfusions. 

How is Kovu doing? The quality of life is important. Amber didn't even act as if she was sick. She ate fine, no vomiting and was active. I hear dogs handle chemo better than humans as it is a lower dose.

Keep on top of the bloodwork. I was in the clinic about twice a week to monitor her bloodwork. I am glad you posted and we are here for you. -


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you Holdaisy & Madison

He just got the 1st week treatment. He is recuperating right now and is better than what he was for the past 36 hours- he had barely moved.

He has this cute way of responding to me and would blink both his eyes when i talk to him. He can't stay without me and is not watching all my moves with his beautiful eyes and raised eyebrows which shows he is improving.

The past 36 hrs have been too painful for his dad, mom and 3 sisters...


----------



## Madisonmeadows (Jan 20, 2013)

I hear you on the pain... It is a shock and everyone handles it differently. I went into Dogmom overload and wanted the best treatment at the best place.

Take it day by day... Do what he loves... Give him the food he loves. It's all about the time and attention. 

I am glad he is feeling better! Love those raised eyebrows - precious! -


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so glad you found this forum. It has been a Godsend since I found it the night of Andy's lymphoma diagnosis December 2011.

Andy beat lymphoma. He had been in a strong remission for over a year since a bump in the road Week 22 of the MW protocol a year ago. He recently passed away, but that was because of a viral infection, not lymphoma. And he had a good time through most of it.

Have hope  Many dogs have beaten lymphoma. Read about Meggie - "Lymphoma" under the "Most Viewed" list top right of the main page here. She lived I think 3 years after a T-Cell diagnosis and passed away from old age. And there are many more stories of goldens beating it.

Kovu and you will find tons of support, and hundreds will root for him, pray for him, send super positive vibes. You are not in this alone.

The most important thought we carried through Andy's lymphoma was "Carpe Diem - and any tasty treats people offer!". Live every day to the fullest. You and Kovu have lots of fun. Kovu doesn't know he's sick. The chemo will stave off the lymphoma, and chances are good he'll beat it.

I've PM'd you (Private Message link under your name, top right) with my phone number. Please call anytime you'd like if you have any questions about our lymphoma journey. You'll need 15 posts before you can reply to the message, but please feel free to call anytime.

We'd love to see some pics.  I've found it easiest to upload them to Photobucket.com (free), copy the link, and past it using the postcard-looking icon at the top of the text box.

We're here for ya. You're among friends. These people here are simply the best on the planet. Talk to you soon

Danny


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry you've found us under such sad circumstances, but know you'll find lots of support and friendship. There are several such as Danny (Andy's dad) who have walked in your shoes and I'm sure their stories will be of great interest and offer much hope.

I see you are in Dallas. There are several members from the metroplex too, so hopefully you'll feel right at home!!!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear Kovu's diagnosis. He is a very beautiful boy and I love that name! I actually plan to name a future male dog of mine that.
Sending prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. He's a beautiful boy


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you all. Thanks Danny, i read ur threads and and hoping Kovu will pull thru lymphoma just like Andy. Right now, he is still dull/quiet after his first treatment in the am. Just stepped out in the backyard to pee by himself, so i guess thats good.

I will post more pics and his status as we go along.

Once again, thank you all. means a lot to me and a high five from Kovu...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to read of Kovu's diagnosis. You and he will be in our thoughts in the coming tough days.


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok, so a quick update on Kovu. He ate by himself last night, peed and pooped by himself too. No accidents so far. I think he had a decent sleep last night. He is still quiet and wants to rest in one spot. All interactions are thru his eyes, few blinks and a few tail wags. I feel that his lumps have surely reduced in size already. Temperature is normal.

_I keep telling/asking him- "Are we going to fight this?!" and he blinks once..._

Now, some more info on his treatment (for the newbies to the forum):

20 Week Process:

Wk1: Vincristine, +/- L-asparaginase (both thru vein) & Prednisone (3 tabs given once daily)
Wk2: Cyclophosphamide (Oral)
Wk3: Vincristine (Vein)
Wk4: Doxorubicin (Vein)
Wk5: Rest

Wk6-20: repeat the above

The cost for the above is around 6-7k and as others have mentioned, its pay as you go. The oncologist will monitor your pet every week and will/should guide you on the progress.
We want to give our boy a fighting chance...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kovu*



raj said:


> Ok, so a quick update on Kovu. He ate by himself last night, peed and pooped by himself too. No accidents so far. I think he had a decent sleep last night. He is still quiet and wants to rest in one spot. All interactions are thru his eyes, few blinks and a few tail wags. I feel that his lumps have surely reduced in size already. Temperature is normal.
> 
> _I keep telling/asking him- "Are we going to fight this?!" and he blinks once..._
> 
> ...


Praying for Kovu and you. Talk to dborgers-his dog Andy had lymphoma and was an inspiration.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome, and I am sorry you found us under sad circumstances. I hope Kovu is feeling better today. The treatments can be so hard on them for a few days - hopefully for greater gain. I know many dogs here have had really positive reactions to the chemo protocol for lymphoma - I hope your guy does, too.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

*So sorry to hear about Kovu*

Hi There, as you can tell by our postings we are a good community. Even though Zoe had been going through everything before I found this website, it has helped to see what others have gone through. You can find some of my postings about Zoe. She also has beaten lymphoma approx 28 months now. now she's a senior at 12-1/2 yrs - 13 on July 1st! 
Chemo wasnt hard on her at all other than giving her a dislike for her vet Roger who she'd always loved before! (you know golden's they usually forgive indiscretions!)

I don't know which protocol she was on but it was considered drastic by the vets at Guelph Veterinary College. I have it written down somewhere. I know it was 1 week, 1 shot, 1 week a pill, then there was a drug that had to be given intervenously while being blended with solution that took about 45 minutes (the reason she doesn't like Roger anymore) then a week off. She was also on prednisone until the chemo started working.

I have never regretted putting her through chemo and will always be grateful to a friend who lent me the $'s to do it.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Positive thoughts for Kovu as he goes through these treatments. Strength to you and your family as you stand beside him. He is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Madisonmeadows (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for posting the treatment plan. I would have attached it to my post, but don't know how to as yet!

Amber had the rotating weekly chemo schedule too. She did well on Vincristine. She also tried Cyclophosphanine. I put it all on my credit card (!) it was around 9k, but so worth it as she was acting just like her self and relished every day with her.

I totally believe in what you are doing by saying "how are we going to fight this". Mental strength and encouragement is so important and treating things as normal. I would say "no stinking thinking"! 

Thanks again and praying for Kovu! -


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Kovus diagnosis. I lost my Sadie at 9.5 years to Lymphoma. She wasn't able to do chemo based on her liver tests, so unfortunately her fight wasn't a long one with the disease taking her two months after her diagnosis. Hopefully the chemo will be as successful as it has with Andy, and other Golden's on here that have gone through it. He is a beautiful pooch..sending positive vibes to him and your family for a speedy rebound and great success beating this..This forum is a wealth of knowledge, support and kindness..people here know what you are going through and will not hesitate to support you and reach out..I found it in the depth of despair after loosing Sadie and it helped me through one of the toughest times of my life...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like a slightly modified Madison-Wisconsin protocol @ 20 weeks. I highly recommend keeping a box of Cerenia (anti nausea) on hand. If Kovu has a nauseous reaction to one or another of the chemo drugs you can pretreat a couple days before and after from then on (half a pill is the daily dose). 

Might want to keep an eye on him when he goes out to do business this first month. Andy had a bad reaction to the Cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan) pills, but we didn't know it because we have a dog door and he took himself out. But better safe than sorry. Jane and I didn't discover he was throwing up until his weight fell dramatically week to week after the first dose of Cytoxan. Once we started pretreating him with Cerenia he didn't have any more trouble with it. Of course, every dog's different. Kovu may not have a reaction to any of them.

Couple other things we did:

- Denamarin (Large Dog) for liver support because the chemo hits their livers hard. It's also a powerful antioxidant. A little pricey. We found the best deal for a month's supply (two boxes) here:

Welcome to IdealPetXccessories - Free Shipping on orders over 79.00

- Joint supplements: the heavy doses of Prednisone (if Kovu's doing the 60mg daily dose as well) weaken ligaments, and ACL tears can occur as a result.

All the best. We'll keep Kovu and your family in our thoughts and prayers. Lymphoma can be beaten.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you and Kovu are facing this frightening diagnosis! Keeping you both in our thoughts that medicine is able to kick this in the pants!!


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks all for the kind words.

Quick update on Kovu- He is doing much better now. More responsive and also wanting to play a bit. His limping has reduced and his energy levels have increased. Again, eating, drinking and potty business is normal. He joined along for a car drive and some fun time in the backyard.

His lymph node swelling has dropped by 60%! I will be maintaining a journal and tracking down his activities and his response to the treatment.

Best regards...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raj*

So happy to hear the positive update on Kovu!
Praying for him!!


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Thx Karen. 

Few pics of Kovu...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kovu*

Your Kovu is SO BEAUTIFUL!! Thanks so much for sharing his pictures with us.
Please keep us updated and give him some big kisses from me!


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Kovu is doing well now. Its day 4. His lymphoma gland has reduced to the size of a mid size marble. The limping is gone and he is heading back to his usual self. His appetite has increased and now we trying to control his food intake thru balancing his dog food and veggies/fruits.

Thanks all for your kind support. Here are few of his pics, trying to pig out as usual...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for the update. I'm so happy he seems to be responding well to the treatments. Keep it up!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Kovu is gorgeous!! So glad that things are headed in the right direction.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome pictures. Good boy, Kovu. Have a fun day!!


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok, so Week 2 treatment has been going fine so far. Kovu was given Cyclophosphamide orally. His blood work was ok, no problems. Ive not seen any side effects or nausea so far. His lymph nodes have reduced by 85% and in few places a complete 100%! He is pretty active and enjoys his car drives and walks/run.

Thanks all for your kind wishes/support. 

Here is a pic i grabbed while he was super focussed on a rabbit in our neighborhood...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Gorgeous dog! Glad he is responding so well to the treatment!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great news  All the best to ya. Thanks for the update!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your photos, he's such a beautiful boy. Glad to hear that he's responding well and keep us posted on how he's doing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kovu*



raj said:


> Ok, so Week 2 treatment has been going fine so far. Kovu was given Cyclophosphamide orally. His blood work was ok, no problems. Ive not seen any side effects or nausea so far. His lymph nodes have reduced by 85% and in few places a complete 100%! He is pretty active and enjoys his car drives and walks/run.
> 
> Thanks all for your kind wishes/support.
> 
> Here is a pic i grabbed while he was super focussed on a rabbit in our neighborhood...


Kovu is a beautiful guy-look how INTENT he is! So glad to hear he's doing well!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very glad that things are going well with his treatment and that Kovu is improving!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for your handsome boy.


----------



## Madisonmeadows (Jan 20, 2013)

So happy that Kovu is doing well and improving! Thanks for the update! -


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a great update. Big hugs to your beautiful boy! I hope he continues to do so well.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your beloved Kovu.  I am sure you will continue to give him a great life for the rest of his days.


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey all, Kovu went for his week 3 treatment. He is doing pretty good and is active. Appetite has increased a lot. However, he has shed a lot of weight from wk 1 to wk 3. Almost, around 6-7 pounds. Ive not noticed any other symptoms/reactions. His condition remains the same. Its the week 4 treatment i'm most concerned about, being a very heavy drug. I just hope he will respond well to that too.

Thanks all for your kind support and well wishes...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, Raj

How is Kovu eating? Have you checked he's doing his biz normally? When our boy suddenly lost a lot of weight after Cytoxan (the pills) we discovered (days later) he'd been throwing up behind some bushes, even though he was eating normally. They blamed it on their scales. I fired that oncologist, Dr. Kim Johnson of Blue Pearl in Brentwood, TN, for that, among other obvious reasons. 

Are you pretreating with Cerenia? 

All the best


----------



## Madisonmeadows (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree with above post about Cerenia. Helps with nausea in case Kovu has any. I gpheard that chemo is tolerated better by dogs than humans and it's at a much lower dose. Hope that helps. More treats and hugs for Kovu! -


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kovu*



dborgers said:


> Hey, Raj
> 
> How is Kovu eating? Have you checked he's doing his biz normally? When our boy suddenly lost a lot of weight after Cytoxan (the pills) we discovered (days later) he'd been throwing up behind some bushes, even though he was eating normally. They blamed it on their scales. I fired that oncologist, Dr. Kim Johnson of Blue Pearl in Brentwood, TN, for that, among other obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


I think Dborgers has some points here. Glad to hear that Kovu is tolerating the chemo.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

This wish is filled with lots of positives...he will beat this. Prayers sent.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Loads of positive thoughts for Kovù as he continues his treatment.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update. May Kovu beat this thing successfully!


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Hey, Raj
> 
> How is Kovu eating? Have you checked he's doing his biz normally? When our boy suddenly lost a lot of weight after Cytoxan (the pills) we discovered (days later) he'd been throwing up behind some bushes, even though he was eating normally. They blamed it on their scales. I fired that oncologist, Dr. Kim Johnson of Blue Pearl in Brentwood, TN, for that, among other obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


Thx Danny. Kovu is eating fine and always wants to more! While he has lost some weight, he looks leaner and is pretty active. Enjoys his walks/runs.

Ive not seen any change in him at all after Cytoxan. I make it a point to see when he visits the backyard and have not seen him throw up yet. Hence, I've not pre-treated him yet while i have 2 boxes of Cerenia handy.

Tomorrow is the big one as he gets the week 4 treatment (Doxorubicin). Here is a photo of him i took few days back...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raj*

Raj

Kovu is absolutely beautiful! Glad tomorrow will be his last treatment!
I am praying for him, please keep us posted.


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Raj
> 
> Kovu is absolutely beautiful! Glad tomorrow will be his last treatment!
> I am praying for him, please keep us posted.


Thx Karen. This treatment will be be his last for Round 1. He has 4 more rounds to go and in total a 20 week treatment...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Kovu. He's such a beautiful boy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, Raj, Kovu is such a handsome boy  We wish you continued good results.

What a gift every day is. That's thanks to your buying him extra time. Have fun!!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

He is such a beautiful boy! I have a good feeling he will be like Andy, and beat this thing!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Positive thoughts for your very handsome boy to beat this dreadful disease.


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey Folks

Been a while. Jut a quick update on Kovu. He is in remission for the past 2 weeks now! YAY!!! All his lymph nodes are normal.

Sharing the below info for folks who are undergoing similar treatments for their pets, if it helps:

The only drug that affected Kovu was the Doxorubicin (Vein) given every week 4 in the cycle. This gave him nausea and he was dull for few days. I gave him Cerenia to combat that. He is fine since then and been active. While his stamina is definitely less than before chemo, he looks great and i am glad to have him back. 

Kovu seemed to respond well to the other 3 cycles in his chemo treatment. The Doxorubicin cleared up all his lymph nodes and the only complication that arose was a > grapefruit size abscess lump on his right shoulder (dead cells). The darn thing drained out by itself (ugh...) and he has been on some antibiotics which has worked well to heal that. Had to shave the area to prevent further infection. Else all ok. He is in right now in for his week 8 treatment.

Thanks all for your kind words/support.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Very good news - Kovu is a handsome dog. Hugs to Kovu.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great news, keep fighting Kovu!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Excellent news, Raj. Continued remission to Kovu. 

Carpe Diem


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's great news. Thanks for bringing us the update! Continued good progress!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Seeing this thread for the first time, so happy to read your last update. Sending healing vibes, hope Kovu stays in remission for years and years.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am also just seeing this thread for the first time. I am glad Kovu is in remission. He is a very handsome boy!! I will keep you and Kovu in my thoughts and prayers for continued success in fighting his lymphoma.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

raj said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Been a while. Jut a quick update on Kovu. He is in remission for the past 2 weeks now! YAY!!! All his lymph nodes are normal.
> 
> ...


That's so awesome! Hurrah!arty2:


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Folks,

*Update on Kovu and his fight against lymphoma.
*
Kovu is still in remission since mid may and responding well to the chemotherapy. However, we had a setback few weeks back  He picked u Melanoma in one of his toes on the hind leg. He underwent surgery last week and got his toe removed along with a nearby lymph node. Good news is that he is recovering well and the nearby lymph node had no traces of melanoma. Still awaiting on reports of any traces left near his toe bone. While it is sad to see him undergoing all this and his right side leg completely shaved off, i think this was my only option to get rid of that nasty Melanoma.

Well, here's hoping that he will not have to undergo anything more in the future. He is nearing completion of his chemotherapy and has few more visits left. Thanks to the community in advance for all your thoughts/prayers/love. I am sure Kovu is thankful for it and could use more of it.

God bless.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad to read Kovu is doing well despite some bumps in the road. I was there with my boy Dec 2011 - March 30, 2013.

It's all about today. None of us are guaranteed tomorrow, but if we live with those we love as though today is the only day we have (which is essentially true) life marches on and we laugh and love.

All the best to you. I'm following your thread. God bless you right back


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Kovu is so gorgeous and looks like quite the "love bug"! So very glad to read that he's doing so well and still in remission. Will definitely keep him in our thoughts and prayers. Do you mind me asking what kind of car that is? It looks like an ideal vehicle for a golden kid. Looks like the seats fold all the way down flat and leaves a large area for precious cargo.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the setbacks but glad that he's still in remission. Kovu is such a beautiful boy and he's still got his lovely golden smile even through all of this  Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending love and prayers for Kovu, such a sweet boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, sweet boy. Thanks for the update. Glad to hear he is still in remission, and what a relief to know you got rid of the melanoma. I hope he recovers from his surgery well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thougths and prayers to you and your beautiful Kovu.

I hope he continues to do well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kovu*

Your Kovu is so beautiful-so sorry to hear of all he's been through.
I am praying for him!!


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks all...


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

PrincessDi said:


> Kovu is so gorgeous and looks like quite the "love bug"! So very glad to read that he's doing so well and still in remission. Will definitely keep him in our thoughts and prayers. Do you mind me asking what kind of car that is? It looks like an ideal vehicle for a golden kid. Looks like the seats fold all the way down flat and leaves a large area for precious cargo.


It's a Honda Odyssey. Its easy for Kovu to get in from the rear passenger door as the height is low. He then goes through the middle seat (which i can/have removed) to the back seat or if its flat by collapsing the rear seat. Many times he would just walk all the way to my front seat and stick his head between the driver/passenger...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's our boy doing? Bet he's having a fun summer, and hope there haven't been any bumps in the road.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kovu*

Praying for Kovu and thinking of him.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Thinking of Kovu.


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

*Kovu (12/8/2003 - 02/16/2014)*

Hello all,

My dear Kovu passed away on Sun at 8:25 pm.  x infinity

He chose to move on amidst all of us rather than a clinic. Im heartbroken and hopefully I will fill in more details when i can muster some strength.

He looked at the entire family and in the end he gave me an exclusive 5 sec look and passed away. That one glance summarized all my 10 years with him...

Thank you all for your unconditional support, wishes and hugs n kisses for my Kovu- I am sure he is thankful for the same.

Some of his final pics...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raj*

Raj

I am so very, very, sorry!!! 
Glad you were all there with Kovu.
I added Kovu to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-4.html#post4186266


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss. Words can not find that proper place to add comfort but know our hearts, our prayers and warm thoughts are with you right now.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Bless your sweet boy. I am so sorry.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, sleep softly sweet boy. They are never with us long enough, may you find strength.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so, so sorry about your dear Kovu. I know you did everything for him. I understand the not being able to write a lot right now. But if you would like, we would love to hear more about him when you want or need to share. He is so sweet looking. I'm so sorry for the pain you are going through right now.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kovu.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. Kovu was a very handsome boy.


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind comments. I am pretty sure my shining star from above is thankful too. I will post a timeline of his pics shortly in his memory. 

Also, i am thinking of creating a new post on kovu's treatment and experience. May help others who's pets go through the unfortunate fate of having lymphoma disease.

Thanks all...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Kovu, he was beautiful. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kovu*



raj said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments. I am pretty sure my shining star from above is thankful too. I will post a timeline of his pics shortly in his memory.
> 
> Also, i am thinking of creating a new post on kovu's treatment and experience. May help others who's pets go through the unfortunate fate of having lymphoma disease.
> 
> Thanks all...


I am so sorry about Kova, but if you want to make a thread about Kovu's treatment it migh help someone else who's dog has lymphoma. How thoughtful of you!


----------



## MommyCox (Jan 6, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss  Kovu was such a lucky boy having an amazing family for his 11 years of life. && just from looks, his family was equally lucky. You will all be in my prayers.

I would also like to put I LOVE his name. I'm a huge lion king fan. My daughter is named Kiara. 

RIP Kovu!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss of beautiful Kovu  run free sweet boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Raj

You fought the good fight. More importantly, you gave Kovu so many wonderful years of love and fun and family.

We'll be thinking of you


----------



## raj (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you all. 

As mentioned earlier, I have posted Kovu/my experience under the cancer section. Here is the link:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...perience-insight-newbies-all.html#post4259217

Some of Kovu's earlier pics...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures, Raj. Kovu had a wonderful life with every possible day thanks to you. Hugs for you and your family.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of your beloved friend Kovu. 

Just sharing your story should help and inspire others dealing with the same situation and even those who aren't, such as myself. Ultimately, the story behind Kovu's fight against lymphoma is of the bond you two have and that nothing should be taken for granted, that in itself is worth sharing. So thank you for that.


----------



## SkiSoccerFamily (Jan 9, 2014)

What a truly beautiful dog. I am so sorry you lost him.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, Kovu was handsome boy and loved so much.


----------

